

How to use Firebug on your iPad and iPhone - mrtnkl
http://martinkool.com/post/13629963755/firebug-on-ipad-and-iphone

======
paulsilver
My friend Sky wrote an HTML/CSS debugger for iOS - <http://skyapp.co.uk/dbug/>
\- it doesn't give you all the functions of Firebug, but it's very handy and
easier to start than this.

------
VonLipwig
This looks like a pretty good last resort.

I find that majority of iPad issues can be solved by just resizing safari to
the iPad dimensions. Most issues I come across appear on both platforms so
troubleshooting isn't too bad.

~~~
sirn
It works well, except when you have to deal with a really mobile specific
stuff (e.g. -webkit-min-device-pixel-ratio, -webkit-text-size-adjust) then
you're left with no choice but to debug it on actual device (or in a
simulator) although using Firebug on a small screen device is really awkward.

WebKit Remote Debugging[1] would be an ideal solution when it lands. For the
time being, weinre[1] looks like a good (stopgap?) solution.

[1]: <http://www.webkit.org/blog/1620/webkit-remote-debugging/> [2]:
<http://phonegap.github.com/weinre/>

~~~
vital101
We use Weinre for remote debugging of iPads and it has worked out very well
for us.

------
bergie
Interesting. I wonder if this also works on the Android - the Transformer
Prime might be a handy devel box.

------
driverdan
This is nothing new, there are plenty of tutorials on how to get bookmarklets
onto iOS devices.

Souders created a nice bookmarklet a while back with I bunch of the top
debugging / testing bookmarklets:

<http://stevesouders.com/mobileperf/mobileperfbkm.php>

